# Medium/Dark Roast recommendations please?



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

In addition to 'in my mug' I'd like a 'go-to' bean that I can have a fair stock of to dig into. Being relatively new to this game I'd like some recommendations of what I could try.

It's for espresso, medium/dark or dark roast are usually my favourite. Usual notes I like are Dark Chocolate, cherry, pecan, cinnamon etc.

Much appreciated


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Gavin said:


> In addition to 'in my mug' I'd like a 'go-to' bean that I can have a fair stock of to dig into. Being relatively new to this game I'd like some recommendations of what I could try.
> 
> It's for espresso, medium/dark or dark roast are usually my favourite. Usual notes I like are Dark Chocolate, cherry, pecan. cinnamon etc.
> 
> Much appreciated


 Baytown 'The Bolts' is very worth trying as a Medium to dark roast.

If you like using dark shiny beans then try their 'Boggle Hole' so sweet with all the usual chocolate dark berries & Hazelnut. A 'stand out' bean. You need to learn a bit with this bean to get the best out of it. Keep the hot delivered water around 88 C.

Basic dosage 1:2 ratio using a 19 gms dose.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Baytown 'The Bolts' is very worth trying as a Medium to dark roast.
> 
> If you like using dark shiny beans then try their 'Boggle Hole' so sweet with all the usual chocolate dark berries & Hazelnut. A 'stand out' bean. You need to learn a bit with this bean to get the best out of it. Keep the hot delivered water around 88 C.
> 
> Basic dosage 1:2 ratio using a 19 gms dose.


 Great. Maybe I'll give the bolts a bash. Have you got a recipe for that one it is it relatively forgiving in the prep?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Start with a ratio 1: 2 & develop that to a taste that you like


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't tend to go for dark roasts but I've purchased from Roberts and Co a couple of times when I've been passing and have been surprised how smooth and none roasty their coffee is considering how dark it is. They've been in business a long time and their website is obviously out of date in this day and age. Even their web address is something really weird like ecoffeecommerse or something like that. A quick googe for Roberts and co will give it to you though.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

All the RAVE blends meet your criteria I would say - they have always been a great 'go to' blend for me. They describe the roast as medium/dark

Chatsworth, fudge and the other one I can't remember


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> All the RAVE blends meet your criteria I would say - they have always been a great 'go to' blend for me. They describe the roast as medium/dark
> 
> Chatsworth, fudge and the other one I can't remember


 @Gavin I agree with @kennyboy993 Rave have a good selection if you like the medium/dark roasts. I have been on Fudge for a while which is a medium/dark - very tasty but fancied a change!

By recommendation from Rave and my taste buds they suggested:

Signature (medium/dark) - just started and very tasty chocolate

Chatsworth (Dark)

Espresso (Dark)


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks all. A fair bit to dig into there.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

@Les996 I'm on the signature blend. Right up my street. Many thanks.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Gavin said:


> @Les996 I'm on the signature blend. Right up my street. Many thanks.


 I think we have similar tastes ??


----------



## biggow (Apr 8, 2019)

Another vote for Rave's Chatswood blend here. Plus I'd definitely take a look at Ozone's Hodson blend, if medium/dark is what you're looking for. That is seriously rich and juicy.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Baytown 'The Bolts' is very worth trying as a Medium to dark roast.


 Ordered these on your recommendation. What a bean! I've not been on the forum for some time but by chance saw this post. Thank you!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Coffee Compass have several that fit the bill as does Coffee Direct. All roasted to order.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

spune said:


> Ordered these on your recommendation. What a bean! I've not been on the forum for some time but by chance saw this post. Thank you!


 Welcome back


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

spune said:


> Ordered these on your recommendation. What a bean! I've not been on the forum for some time but by chance saw this post. Thank you!


 Spune...........................


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

@Les996 I'm on the Chatswood now. Loving it. Prefer it over the signature blend as well.

I'll try a couple from some other roasters but there's a clear front runner for the go-to bean now.


----------



## Covveekid (Oct 29, 2017)

'Rich Merchant' from Redber is well worth a try. I don't think I've seen it mentioned before, but I would be surprised if a medium/dark lover didn't find it agreeable.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Slumber Jack Italian espresso beans from Ireland , my latest try and I like it. Bought a bag from TK max , no roast on date but long BB date. Beans look very good , fresh smell and taste great. Recommended.?


----------



## RobbieTheTruth (Jun 4, 2019)

kennyboy993 said:


> All the RAVE blends meet your criteria I would say - they have always been a great 'go to' blend for me. They describe the roast as medium/dark
> 
> Chatsworth, fudge and the other one I can't remember


 I bought Fudge from Rave and I'm not a fan as it's a bit dark to my taste - but it comes highly recommended to those who enjoy the darker roast.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Gavin said:


> @Les996 I'm on the Chatswood now. Loving it. Prefer it over the signature blend as well.
> 
> I'll try a couple from some other roasters but there's a clear front runner for the go-to bean now.


 @Gavin The new site didn't notify of this 

I did like the Chatswood but Signature is the one for my taste buds at the moment ?

This is the order to my taste (all from Rave):

1 Signature

2 Fudge

3 Espresso

4 Chatswood

Signature is my main daily with a mix around of the above. The great part about single dosing ?


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Les996 said:


> @Gavin The new site didn't notify of this
> 
> I did like the Chatswood but Signature is the one for my taste buds at the moment ?
> 
> ...


 @Les996I'll have to try the other two next time, I've heard good things about the Fudge..........but the trouble is that I've fallen completely in love with the Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit from Coffee Compass (credit to @Rob666 above). Gone through 500g in just over a week!


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Gavin said:


> @Les996I'll have to try the other two next time, I've heard good things about the Fudge..........but the trouble is that I've fallen completely in love with the Mahogany Roast Jampit Hit from Coffee Compass (credit to @Rob666 above). Gone through 500g in just over a week!


 @Gavin lol I did the same with Fudge, completely overdosed on it but not quite as quick as you. Nice to experiment with different roasts ?

Will keep a note and try the one from Coffee Compass once i've got through my 2.5kg ?


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

@Les996 I'm on the Fudge now. Dialed in on the 3rd shot at 18g to 36g in 30 seconds. It was great in milk but the acidity was a bit overpowering as straight up espresso, it might be my brew temp on my Classic though (currently 93). What temperature are you brewing Fudge at?


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

@Gavin Just checked on the Vesuvius which currently sits at 93. I must admit a straight shot is too much for me so all my drinks have milk!

I am using a 15g VST (15.1g) with finer grind than I would on an 18g, running pre-infusion followed by 6 bar throughout. I usually aim for just under 30g in 35 seconds. This seems to work perfectly for me ?


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Les996 said:


> @Gavin Just checked on the Vesuvius which currently sits at 93. I must admit a straight shot is too much for me so all my drinks have milk!
> 
> I am using a 15g VST (15.1g) with finer grind than I would on an 18g, running pre-infusion followed by 6 bar throughout. I usually aim for just under 30g in 35 seconds. This seems to work perfectly for me ?


 Good shout. I'll try grinding a little finer, slow it down a tad, it should knock a bit of the acidity out. Thanks ?


----------

